# HHI Sea Pines Entrance Fee increase



## riverdees05 (Feb 24, 2014)

Effective 4-1-2014 (no April Fools joke) Sea Pines Plantation on Hilton Head Island, SC entrance fee will increase from 
$5.00 to $6.00 per vehicle.


----------



## BarCol (Feb 26, 2014)

and they don"t allow bicycles to even buy a pass as they don't want bicycles from off plantation.....IMO that was a stupid decision on the part of the HOA


----------



## hjtug (Feb 26, 2014)

BarCol said:


> and they don"t allow bicycles to even buy a pass as they don't want bicycles from off plantation



I went on a bike tour activity from Carolina Club a few years ago.  We rode down the beach and entered Sea Pines via one of the beach access rights of way.  No problem


----------



## BarCol (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes that appears to be the only way to get in with a bike and we have done it too, but what happens if the rent- a- cops decide to stop you? ....just saying


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 28, 2014)

Inflation the cost has been five dollars for a long time.


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 28, 2014)

You simply let them escort you off the property and call you a bad person - I wouldn't worry unless they start swinging a billy club...



BarCol said:


> Yes that appears to be the only way to get in with a bike and we have done it too, but what happens if the rent- a- cops decide to stop you? ....just saying


----------



## jme (Feb 28, 2014)

Staying at SurfWatch this week and so we paid the $5 to go into Sea Pines/Harbour Town this morning for some urgent business:  to get an ice cream cone from the Cinnamon Bear Country Store. 

When I asked about the increase, the guy at the guard gate said it would be going up on April Fools Day, and he smiled very widely with the blink of an eye when he said it.  No problem, it tends to keep the crowds down, and I cannot say it's a bad idea. 

As for the bikes, it's also a great idea to limit the bikes to ONLY those staying in Sea Pines, or else the bike trails would be overcrowded and a bit more dangerous. No one has the right to ride in there just because they want to.  So that's not a problem with me. 

Besides, we stay at Grande Ocean almost exclusively and owners get free passes into Sea Pines anyway, both vehicles and bikes. (I'm sure we probably pay for it somehow thru an "arrangement".) And I disagree with people coming in from the beach illegally. One of my pet peeves is people using property when they aren't supposed to.

**** FWIW, they have cleaned out the brush alongside the lagoon as you enter Sea Pines on the right side of the road. Before when you rode in (along that stretch from the guard gate to Monarch, where the road is covered in a canopy of moss-covered trees with homes on each side), you couldn't see the lagoon on the right at all unless you rode along the bike path. Now, it's been completely cleared of scrub trees and brush alongside the path, and you can see the whole lagoon and across----very beautiful-----and both sides of the waterway has clean banks.  You can now see homes across the lagoon, and also gators sunning alongside the lagoon. I think "Night Heron Villas" are across that lagoon, now visible. Just discovered today.

Also, the new Beach Club adjacent to Monarch is a monstrosity. HUGE building going up---could see massive completed framework today, roof on and walls up.  It's taller than Monarch, and quite wide.




.


----------



## sb2313 (Mar 1, 2014)

jme said:


> Staying at SurfWatch this week and so we paid the $5 to go into Sea Pines/Harbour Town this morning for some urgent business:  to get an ice cream cone from the Cinnamon Bear Country Store.



This IS urgent business and one of the main reasons that my family pays the $5(soon to be $6) each time we take a trip to surfwatch!  Thanks for the heads up on this increase as I really don't carry much cash and it would not be good to get to the gate being $1 short!


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 1, 2014)

I started going to HHI in the late 70s.  Much like Key West and Santa Fe, which I started visiting around the same time, the more "discovered" they got the less desirable I found them.  FWIW, despite the memories,  I wouldn't go back to HHI today, too congested and too commercial. 

George


----------

